# Does anyone know....



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

....what website I can go to find a list of coaches? I've had a power meter for a year now. I think its great and I have been doing my workouts according to online plans. But I feel that I need someone to look at my files to tweak my workouts. I've looked at the list on trainingpeaks but that list is overwhelming do the long list. So a better question might be, recommendations on a coach?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Where do you live?

Do you want a local coach, or an online coach?


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that. Online is my only choice. I live in deep south Texas and there are no local coaches here. I ride with a group of guys that only 2 have powermeters and they use CTS.....too expensive for me. But living in deep south Texas has its benefits....I can ride all year long. The coldest it gets is in the 40s for about 5 days out of the year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

usacycling.org has a list you can sort by location, certification level etc.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

USAC is your best bet. Look for level 1 coaches or level 2 coaches who work for a company. Since you may not ever meet your coach in person to determine if they are reliable, it's best to go with someone who does this for a living. Make sure you call and talk to them.

Also, try to make sure they are "power training certified" through USAC. This usually means they use TrainingPeaks or RaceDay.

http://www.usacycling.org/coaches/search.php


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Stefan Rothe.

He's in Austin but down south quite a bit.

http://www.rothetraining.com/

Starnut


----------

